# Creeping Charlie AKA Ground Ivy or Alehoof



## Stefani (Jul 31, 2011)

I am gaining a good crop of Creeping Charlie that is invading my yard from my neighbors yard. 

A few years ago I had used a borax - No good

This year I'm pulling them up.

As I have been pulling them I thought, "Could these be edibe?"

After research I found that Creeping Charlie is a edible and an herb Historically it has been used for medicinal purposes as well. 

My next question is for this group...
Might harvesting Creeping Charlie be good in wine?

Does anyone know of any good recipes that might use Creeping Charlie as a component?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep, I usually blend it with 2,4-D . It comes out a little darker and dry.


----------



## Dugger (Jul 31, 2011)

Dan, you're really on top of your game today!!


----------



## Stefani (Jul 31, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Yep, I usually blend it with 2,4-D . It comes out a little darker and dry.




Tried 2,4-D -- This must be a resistant strain of it!


----------

